# Took the plunge Rocket Appartamento



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Coming from a Sage duo temp. Steamer takes a bit of getting use to, it's so powerful compared with the sage. But love it!

I've ordered an edesia bottomless portafilter and getting the heavier Rocket tamper. Any other upgrades recommended??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes.

1. A square of gripmat for the drip tray under the group










And a plastic sink mat like this, cut to size for the cup tray.










Oh yeah and some felt furniture pads for the feet.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hopefully you've done it already but if not, please remove the 'warning hot' label from the group before it etches itself on there.


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok thanks, are the mats to protect the chrome from scratches? Or to stop the cups rattling about? Or both?

Yes the sticker was removed immediately


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice set-up. I agree with Dave (obviously) but another almost identical solution is a sheet of "Cookamesh". One sheet of this was exactly the right amount to make a mat for the drip tray and the cup warmer for my R58. It was Dave's suggestion that I protect them from scratches, and a sheet of the above was the simplest one- stop-shop way to do it. It's heat resistant, easy to cut to shape, and has no flat area for water to bounce off.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## izzimg (Feb 8, 2019)

Can you share whether or not this was a package deal from a specific retailer? Looking at a similar set up myself!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

The ridged rocket baskets drove me mad so I got the 20g vst. Perfect.

I also have an e61 grouphead thermomiter which is useful.

If you haven't already ordered the rocket tamper I would hold off. You can get a better tamper for that money.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

One of these WiFi plugs also. To turn the machine on in the morning so it is hot when you get up. Real bargain & has a great interface on your phone (iphone for me)


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Nice set-up. I agree with Dave (obviously) but another almost identical solution is a sheet of "Cookamesh". One sheet of this was exactly the right amount to make a mat for the drip tray and the cup warmer for my R58. It was Dave's suggestion that I protect them from scratches, and a sheet of the above was the simplest one- stop-shop way to do it. It's heat resistant, easy to cut to shape, and has no flat area for water to bounce off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top advice, have my new Rocket arriving in a few days so ordered a sheet of this off ebay


----------

